# Gel or Acrylic Nails?



## NatalieMT (May 26, 2008)

I really want to get either gel or acrylic nails. I known a lot of salons in my area do the bio sculpture gels so I'm most interested in those. At the moment my natural nails aren't that bad but some of them have a tendency to split so I can't ever get them that long.

So can anyone tell me a little bit about either, if you've had them. Which one you believe is better and its benefits? What kind of finish you get with either? Maybe something about the upkeep and cost?

Anything that would be of any help would be great. Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 xxx


----------



## xsnowwhite (May 26, 2008)

I have never had gels, but I love the acrylics I get.
At my salon they are $23 dollars for a full set(I get the regular white tip french manicure style) and I think it costs like $9 or $10 for a rebase. I usually only get mine for special occasions so I don't rebase them, but I have before after about 3 weeks. The ones I get are shiny and I love how shiny they are they look very good from start to finish. I think acrylics are cheaper and if you have never had either they would probably be a good starting point.


----------



## sofabean (May 26, 2008)

i've never had gels either, but i just got some acrylics like 2 days ago. i always get the ones with white tip so they don't have to airbrush or paint on the french tip. (usually airbrush stuff come off on me)

i just know that silk nails sucks. even the person doing my nails admitted to it.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (May 26, 2008)

Gels are nice. 

They look more slick and they last a bit longer IMO


----------



## glam8babe (May 26, 2008)

My boyfriends sister is a nail tech and she did acrylics for my holidays last year.. they stayed on the full holiday plus a month after, then i got infills and they lasted about 5-6 more weeks then i had to take them off because i was gonna start beauty therapy at college (which wasnt allowed) so deffo acrylics! they wont ruin your nails if you remove them properly.. some people just rip them off when they are bored and complain that their nails are ruined.
Im gonna get more acrylics put on soon for my hols again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ohh and my nails still grew (longer than normal) underneath the acrylics so when i took them off i had gorgeous long natural nails


----------



## pat (May 27, 2008)

I always get gel because they last longer and stay shiny for a long time.  They are a bit more expensive ($10 more in my area), but I don't mind.  She applies the acrylic first, then the gel on top.

I recommend that if you are getting a french set, go with gel.  If you are coloring your nail, get acrylic.   

What I have done and works for me is that when I get my nails done by a nail tech, I ask them to make apply the acrylic thinnly.  What this does is that it kinda gives it a more natural look, and doesn't chip/lift on the sides.  HTH!

I love getting my nails done!


----------



## blindpassion (May 27, 2008)

Acrylics imo.
My mom had gels for a few months against my advice and had to switch over to acrylics eventually because... they broke all the time, they didnt stay looking as fresh, and they cracked like no tomorrow.

*In my opinion, if you arent going to spring to get a GOOD set of nails done (not from one of those places in the mall that look like sweatshops in China - 100% no offence meant by that) but if youre not going to spring for a good set, it doesn't matter which kind of you get.*

But if you want strong, healthy, beautiful, LONG LASTING nails, go to a trained experienced tech at a reputable salon.
The product used is very important, if the product isnt good quality, the nails (gel or acrylic) wont hold up.

Having many friends with nails ive found that the Gel or Acrylic decision is a very personal one. Try one, and if its not working for you, you know you need to switch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 everyone seems to prefer something different when it comes to nails.


On that note, I had a set of gels put on before my acrylics and almost chewed them off I hated them so much.
Ive now have acrylics for a year straight.
Its a really personal thing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I get my acrylics filled every three weeks. Most people opt for french tips but I usually do a different color everytime (at the moment  have Neon Pink, I guess Im welcoming Spring haha)

When it comes to acrlyic (and possibly / probably as well with gels) you can ask your nail tech to basically do anything you want, long nails, short nails, thick nails, thin nails, rounded edges, square edges, pink acrylic, blue acrylic, silver acrylic, sparkly acrylic etc etc etc. As far as the tips go, whether you're getting white tips or colored tips, I'd suggest finding a tech who uses white and colored acrylics, instead of airbrushing. Airbrushing is when they use clear acrylic all over your nail to form the general shape and then they paint the white tips on, dont do this, they dont hold up obviously since its just a layer of paint. Opt to find a tech who uses actual White or Colored powders, so it dries as that color and there is no airbrushing needed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




In the year that I've had acrlycs Ive never once broken one, and believe me, I go hard on my nails.
If you find a good tech with good product, youll save yourself a lot of wasted gas going to repair broken nails.

Good luck, I hope this helps!


----------



## NatalieMT (May 27, 2008)

Thankyou so much everyone - it definitely seems as if most of you rate acrylics over gels. I'm going to try and get an appointment at a salon as soon as I can and one that looks reputable. As they say you get what you pay for really.

It's good to know acrylics don't wreck your nails and when removed leave a lovely long nail underneath. The fact that there are so many different finishes you can get is great too, I think that's definitely a big factor for me.

I'll let everyone know how they turn out!


----------



## clslvr6spd (May 27, 2008)

I do have to say, if they are going to drill you will have damage. Unless they are going to lightly file your nail bed. But most nail salons use drills (at least up here). I have gels when I get pink and white powder & I personally think they look better longer & hold up great (I got to cosmetology school and I wash my hands a bazillion times a day), but it took me years to find a great nail tech and I have been with her for 4 years and I have no lifting and beautiful nails 4 weeks after they are done. 
If you want nail polish on your nails go with acrylic. 
This is just my opinion. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Have fun!!


----------



## MiCHiE (May 27, 2008)

It depends on your lifestyle and how hard you are on your nails. True gels----and liquid and powder with a gel top coat is NOT a true gel nail----are more flexible than traditional liquid and powder nails. You are most likely NOT going to get a true set of gel nails unless you went to a reputable nail tech, not some corner $15-per-set-of-nails place. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *patty0411* 

 
_I always get gel because they last longer and stay shiny for a long time.  They are a bit more expensive ($10 more in my area), but I don't mind.  *She applies the acrylic first, then the gel on top.*_

 
This is not gel nails. It's a gel top coat that you're being charged $10 for.


----------



## NatalieMT (May 27, 2008)

Well trying to find anywhere in my area that does acrylics is proving virtually impossible. Everywhere does bio sculpture gels - they seem popular.

I might go with those first, I do like to paint my nails but I think the pink and white tips could look really classy and subtle too.


----------



## blindpassion (May 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_It depends on your lifestyle and how hard you are on your nails. True gels----and liquid and powder with a gel top coat is NOT a true gel nail----are more flexible than traditional liquid and powder nails. You are most likely NOT going to get a true set of gel nails unless you went to a reputable nail tech, not some corner $15-per-set-of-nails place. 



This is not gel nails. It's a gel top coat that you're being charged $10 for._

 
you're exactly right
its a gel topcoat ontop of acrylic nails
not gel nails.


----------



## MAC_Whore (May 27, 2008)

I do acrylics because I am fairly hard on my nails and the acrylics hold up to it.  I can go 2 weeks between rebalances without touching up, filing or dealing with a broken nail.  Best beauty decision ever.  The most important thing is finding a good manicurist.  That makes a huge difference.


----------



## Hikaru-chan (May 27, 2008)

I would go with gels, far better than acrylics in terms of durability and look way more natural.

Bio Sculpture are IMO the best you can get as far as gel enhancements go.
The are strong and durable but flexible at the same time and cause no damage to the natural nail.

Acrylics, contrary to popular belief do not always last longer than gel. I'm a qualified nail tech and have done all available systems and gels are by far the best, most of my clients who have switched to gels get an extra couple of weeks of wear out of them and have said they would never switch back.
I personally use a combination of bio sculpture to protect the nail and calcium gel for added strength.

Have you got natural lenght to your nails? Cause if so bio sculpture can be used as a natural nail overlay too without the need for plastic tips.

Check out the website Bio Sculpture
It shows you all the colors and the different types of sculpting gels that they do.

If you do choose to have acrylics plese do not go to one of those little local backstreet salons that use drills to sand down your nail plates and use a substance called MMA to ruin your nails beyond repair.

Here an article about it: MMA - Salon Geek

BTW I'd just like to add that fibreglass/silk are rubbish so don't let anyone try and put those on your nails.

Let us know what you go for and how they turn out.


----------



## NatalieMT (May 27, 2008)

Wow all those colours look beautiful, thankyou Hikaru-chan! You're evidently more than qualified and your post was very very helpful. I guess if everywhere in my area seems to do bio sculpture gels and nothing else, then the decision is made for me. I do have reasonably long nails so sounds ideal really.

I would have looked more into acrylics but it seems no beauty salons do them anymore. Maybe there's a reason for that I don't know.


----------



## Lalli (Jun 18, 2008)

I had bio sculpture nails done from nails inc for my 21st and it looked like someone had just slapped on 10 layers of nail polish by the end of the night they were peeling

I had arcylics done last year but really regretted them as I later found out that using drills really isnt the best way but arcylics are what i would go for as they do look nice and last longer! i need to find a good salon who wont attack my nails with drills!


----------



## *lipglass_diva* (Jun 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *patty0411* 

 
_I always get gel because they last longer and stay shiny for a long time.  They are a bit more expensive ($10 more in my area), but I don't mind.  She applies the acrylic first, then the gel on top.

I recommend that if you are getting a french set, go with gel.  If you are coloring your nail, get acrylic.   

What I have done and works for me is that when I get my nails done by a nail tech, I ask them to make apply the acrylic thinnly.  What this does is that it kinda gives it a more natural look, and doesn't chip/lift on the sides.  HTH!

I love getting my nails done!_

 
I agree with Ms patty.. I LOVE my gels. Its all Ive ever gotten for the past 2 years.. I admit, its very expensive here in Dallas, 40-50 bucks usually or go to a cheaper salon and get crappy quality. You cannot get color if u get gels. For me they put on a clear tip, use medium pink powder, soft white powder on my tips which I tell her to make a thin natural stripe and always get a square tip with rounded edges.. I've been getting my nails done for 12 yrs now and gels are the only kind I get TONS of compliments on.. They never chip or turn yellow!!


----------



## Vesu (Jun 18, 2008)

Gels can be just as sturdy, it depends on what look you're after and what type of gel your tech uses.  BioSculpture (which I started out in) is a more flexible gel. I use Akzentz and Young Nails which are quite different from BioSculpture. Yes, you can get colour if you get gels. They're just as versatile as acrylics. With the right care, both can last equally as long. It really depends on the wearer. 

As for filing the nail bed, this should never happen. I realise it does, though, but that's poor practice.


----------



## MiCHiE (Jun 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **lipglass_diva** 

 
_I agree with Ms patty.. I LOVE my gels. Its all Ive ever gotten for the past 2 years.. I admit, its very expensive here in Dallas, 40-50 bucks usually or go to a cheaper salon and get crappy quality. You cannot get color if u get gels. For me they put on a clear tip, use *medium pink powder*, *soft white powder* on my tips which I tell her to make a thin natural stripe and always get a square tip with rounded edges.. I've been getting my nails done for 12 yrs now and gels are the only kind I get TONS of compliments on.. They never chip or turn yellow!!_

 
Is the person doing your nails using powder and gel? It sounds like you're getting L&P acrylics, not gels. Gel comes in a single pot and is in a gel form. Also, after almost every step of the gel process, the nails have to be cured under a UV lamp. If you're just sitting under the lamp at the end of the service, it's just a gel top coat.


----------



## mistella (Jun 23, 2008)

I just got gels for the first time a few days ago, I used to get acrylic. Im still not sure what the difference is but I do like the look of gels better.


----------



## blindpassion (Jun 23, 2008)

Its really important for people to remember that theres a few different kinds of nails, and they should research them before getting them

theres
a: acrylics
b: gels
c: acrylics with a gel top coat

many people mistake acrylics with a gel top coat for being actual gel nails, they aren't, they just have a gel coating put on as the last step to give them that look.


----------



## static_universe (Jun 24, 2008)

I kind of have the same question. I don't even bother painting my nails anymore cause I go into work and 20 minutes later, they're all chipped. I've been thinking about getting fake nails but I'm afraid the polish will still chip off of the acrylics. But it looks like the gel is already colored, so that wouldn't happen? Can someone tell me if I'm thinking this right?


----------



## blindpassion (Jun 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *static_universe* 

 
_I kind of have the same question. I don't even bother painting my nails anymore cause I go into work and 20 minutes later, they're all chipped. I've been thinking about getting fake nails but I'm afraid the polish will still chip off of the acrylics. But it looks like the gel is already colored, so that wouldn't happen? Can someone tell me if I'm thinking this right?_

 

Hey love, okay I'll help you out with figuring this one out

I have acrylics, heres a pic...







My acrylics are NOT airbrushed, this means that the pink color you see there, is actual acrylic powder, hardened to form a nail. My nail technitian has like, 100 different colored acrylic powders and I can choose, and she creates my nails with them. There is no nailpolish used. When nailpolished is used to create color on a nail (either an acrylic nail or a gel nail) it's called Airbrushing. Airbrushing WILL chip, since it's only a nailpolish coat ontop of a fake nail. 

So I have acrylic nails with no airbrushing, they are made with powder that is colored 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am not sure if you can do this with gels, I assume you can but I've never seen it done, maybe not since the gel is a gel and not a powder.
But someone else will have to addresss the gel side of things, Ive had acrylics for a year, I had gels once and I got them removed by an acrylic nail tech because imo they were horrible.

And obviously I have pretty out there, intense nails, if you just wanted white tips they just use a white powdered acrylic


----------



## static_universe (Jun 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_Hey love, okay I'll help you out with figuring this one out

I have acrylics, heres a pic...






My acrylics are NOT airbrushed, this means that the pink color you see there, is actual acrylic powder, hardened to form a nail. My nail technitian has like, 100 different colored acrylic powders and I can choose, and she creates my nails with them. There is no nailpolish used. When nailpolished is used to create color on a nail (either an acrylic nail or a gel nail) it's called Airbrushing. Airbrushing WILL chip, since it's only a nailpolish coat ontop of a fake nail. 

So I have acrylic nails with no airbrushing, they are made with powder that is colored 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am not sure if you can do this with gels, I assume you can but I've never seen it done, maybe not since the gel is a gel and not a powder.
But someone else will have to addresss the gel side of things, Ive had acrylics for a year, I had gels once and I got them removed by an acrylic nail tech because imo they were horrible.

And obviously I have pretty out there, intense nails, if you just wanted white tips they just use a white powdered acrylic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Ohhh thank you! One more question. I just want the color though, not the length. Acrylics (or gel, which ever) still the way to go?


----------



## blindpassion (Jun 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *static_universe* 

 
_Ohhh thank you! One more question. I just want the color though, not the length. Acrylics (or gel, which ever) still the way to go?_

 

Definitely! you can have them are short as you want, my mom has them really short, I just love the flashy nails so I keep them long


----------



## macchristyy (Jun 24, 2008)

i like gel imo.

they look more natural and they dont crack on me..

it does also depend because some of my friends have had gel nails turn yellow on them..yuck. but then again ive known many people and myself who have not had any problems with that and they stay looking the same way i got them the first day.

so just try out the two and see which one you prefer =)


----------



## CherryPopsicle (Jun 29, 2008)

I like the hot pink sparkley tips you have, blindpassion. Very cute. Looks like you need a fill though 

The place I go does nails different than what you've said. They always apply a fake nail then put the clear acrylic over it. And if you want white tips they have fake nails with white tips which they put the clear acrylic over. And here airbrushing means getting a design or getting the tips white or whatever color they want from a machine, not just getting your nails/acrylics painted with nailpolish. 


I've never had gel nails but I love acrylics. I don't have them on my nails at the moment but I wish I did. The place I go costs $30 for a full set ( white tips/french is extra )and $16 and up for fills. I don't like them too long, I hate the look. And they are alwys square with a rounded tip. <3


----------



## blindpassion (Jun 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CherryPopsicle* 

 
_I like the hot pink sparkley tips you have, blindpassion. Very cute. Looks like you need a fill though 

The place I go does nails different than what you've said. They always apply a fake nail then put the clear acrylic over it. And if you want white tips they have fake nails with white tips which they put the clear acrylic over. And here airbrushing means getting a design or getting the tips white or whatever color they want from a machine, not just getting your nails/acrylics painted with nailpolish. 


I've never had gel nails but I love acrylics. I don't have them on my nails at the moment but I wish I did. The place I go costs $30 for a full set ( white tips/french is extra )and $16 and up for fills. I don't like them too long, I hate the look. And they are alwys square with a rounded tip. <3_

 

I get my nails filled every month, I dont need to go more then that its a waste of money imo.

You're right about the design, I was trying to help her understand the general idea of airbrushing and also to make her aware of the fact that because the design or color is a polished top coat it can and probably will chip if you're not super careful with them. As far as mine go since they are through and through solid colored acrylic I never have to worry about chipping off the top. Ive left them as long as 6 weeks without getting the top layer of acrylic redone, and the color looks as good as the day it was set.

I've never heard of getting a fake nail with acrylic on top, I would be skeptical of that due to the fact that fake nails tend to fall off or lift at the edges, as opposed to a material thats hardened on top of your actual nail. But I'm glad they work for you.


----------



## CherryPopsicle (Jun 30, 2008)

Yup, at my place they glue on a "tip" to make the nail long. It's not a full fake nail but it just goes on the tip to make the nail longer. They then clip them down to the length you want. Then apply the acrylic powder and do the nail. 

It's so fun watching them use the acrylic powder. Hahahaha.


----------



## Jennybella (Jun 30, 2008)

OMFG! I love your nails!!!!!!!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Jul 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lalli* 

 
_I had bio sculpture nails done from nails inc for my 21st and it looked like someone had just slapped on 10 layers of nail polish by the end of the night they were peeling

I had arcylics done last year but really regretted them as I later found out that using drills really isnt the best way but arcylics are what i would go for as they do look nice and last longer! i need to find a good salon who wont attack my nails with drills!_

 
May I ask if you had them done at the House of Fraser or Debenhams store in birmingham and how long ago?

It really should not have looked thick and it should not have peeled that easily you should have mentioned it to the technician who did you and she would have been happy to help.


----------



## stacylynne (Jul 6, 2008)

Just so you know. Anything you put on top of your nails such as: acrylics, gels, fiberglass, silkwraps. Will weaken your nails. Gels don't soak off either, They have to be filed off. I use Nailteack (or however you spell it, lol) Give yourself or get a mani 1-2x a week. 
I have some friends of mine that take pre-natel vit. to make their hair & nails grow. 
Me, I don't have that prob. I have to cut down my nails ever 2-3 weeks or they get way too long


----------



## blindpassion (Jul 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stacylynne* 

 
_Just so you know. Anything you put on top of your nails such as: acrylics, gels, fiberglass, silkwraps. Will weaken your nails. Gels don't soak off either, They have to be filed off. I use Nailteack (or however you spell it, lol) Give yourself or get a mani 1-2x a week. 
I have some friends of mine that take pre-natel vit. to make their hair & nails grow. 
Me, I don't have that prob. I have to cut down my nails ever 2-3 weeks or they get way too long_

 

I'd disagree, but only from personal experience. The whole idea of "things on your nails makes them weak" sounds most likely correct. But its good to remember that there are a lot of myths surrounding false nails. I have had acrylics for over 13 months straight without being taken off, and the only time (which happened to be last month), I bit my nail and the acrylic chipped right off, the nail underneath was just as strong as the day I put the acrylics on a year ago. It was interesting to see, I left it acrylic-less until my fill (I didnt get it repaired) just to see the state of the nail over the next weeks, and it was perfect. I could just have overly tough nails, it would definitely make sense that false nails would weaken your natural nails, but from personal experience on myself I'd disagree. I think its another one of those "depends on the person" type thing.


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Jul 7, 2008)

I find when I have my nails done (I've had acrylics and gels) my nail seems to be a little weaker than before I started but not to the extent that some people seem to complain about.
You need to remember that you've gotten used to your nails being super hard so when the extensions come off they will automatically feel weaker and you have to reajust to your nails being different.
I find after a week or so after having them off my natural nails feel like normal.
If done properly you should get little to no damage.


----------



## Lalli (Jul 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hikaru-chan* 

 
_May I ask if you had them done at the House of Fraser or Debenhams store in birmingham and how long ago?

It really should not have looked thick and it should not have peeled that easily you should have mentioned it to the technician who did you and she would have been happy to help._

 

I had them done at Nails Inc in Leicester but my sister had hers done in Debenhams in birmingham and she wasnt to happy with the results either. I wanted to get a set of acrylics done but im a bit wary as I dont want to spend £50 and for them not to be done properly


----------



## NatalieMT (Jul 10, 2008)

Finally got an appointment! I'm getting gel overlays tomorrow, after deciding I didn't need to get sculpted extensions. I had a lengthy discussion with a salon I found that does them and seems very professional and seems to know what they're doing. It's costing me £25/$50 for the set and takes an hour.


----------



## lexiesupagirl (Jul 10, 2008)

I had both gel and acrylic nails.
i liked the gel ones better- they looked much more natural.
BUT acrylic ones did less damage to my natural nails.


----------



## NatalieMT (Jul 11, 2008)

So I got my gels today. They were Bio Sculpture Gel overlays, which I've been told are good for tha nails. I'm very happy with the result anyways. I got them with the french tips and they looks really good and very natural too. They feel really hard aswell so hopefully they will wear well, as I'm planning on keeping them for a long while. Have an appointment for 2 weeks for infills and for them to judge how often I need to get infills after that, depending on how fast my nails are growing.


----------



## SMELLYMEL650 (Jul 11, 2008)

i love gel. I looks very nice glossy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and it last longer.


----------



## Lalli (Jul 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NatalieMT* 

 
_So I got my gels today. They were Bio Sculpture Gel overlays, which I've been told are good for tha nails. I'm very happy with the result anyways. I got them with the french tips and they looks really good and very natural too. They feel really hard aswell so hopefully they will wear well, as I'm planning on keeping them for a long while. Have an appointment for 2 weeks for infills and for them to judge how often I need to get infills after that, depending on how fast my nails are growing._

 

could you possibly post a pic of ur nails? i wana see how your gels came out! xx


----------



## NatalieMT (Jul 13, 2008)

Yeah sure here's a couple of pictures, sorry they're not great were taken with a camera phone!

Done with one coat of clear bio sculpture gel, set, then the white tip with the bio sculpture gel, set and then another coat of clear and set. There's also a clear top coat on there too it's the one made my bio sculpture. Apparently it helps stop discolouration inbetween appointments for infills and I redo it like 2/3 times a week. Then when I get them infilled they will reshape the nail, refresh the white aswell as put another clear gel coat on.


----------



## lexiesupagirl (Jul 15, 2008)

they look so natural
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i like it!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jul 16, 2008)

i have Acrylic Nails and i love it. i think its better as gel nails


----------



## ClareBear86 (Oct 22, 2008)

im a bit late on posting my pics lol 

but hay... ive always had acylics and i love them.. but yours look so damn good natalie!!!!

here some pics of mine through the years....

i didnt think to take a pic when i first had them done but this was one of my faves





valentines day last year









but... heres what happened when i went to a different salon cause mine was closed... i ripped about 5 off cause they had lifted and i catch my nails all the time...






check my bruise


----------



## TamiChoi (Oct 22, 2008)

I always had my nails done at the nail salon.
And my cousin actually does nails...
I had both acrylic and gel.
I learned that Gel is said to be better because it doesn't turn yellow, looks natural, and lasts longer.
Both are good and both have their differences.
IMO I still like gel better, you get what you pay for.

*Pros of Acrylic Nails*
If you break an acrylic nail you can almost always fix it temporarily and rather easily yourself.
The removal process is simple and straightforward if done by a professional. The nails can be soaked rather than filed off.
Acrylics are very strong. When done correctly and good nail care is practiced, they can last a long time. They’re robust!

*Pros of Gel Nails*
Gel nails often look more natural and glossy than other types of cosmetic nails.
The curing time is faster than acrylics, sometimes clocking in at just two minutes when light-curing is done.
Gel nail mixtures are odorless.
There is less filing involved during the application process.

*Cons of Acrylic Nails*
They can damage your real nails in a harsher manner than gel nails can.
Acrylics can look fake instead of natural and they can look even worse when done incorrectly.
It can be hard to grow out acrylic nails.

*Cons of Gel Nails*
They don’t last as long and are less durable than acrylic, even though they tend to cost more.
Gel nails are harder to do yourself if you like to do home manicures.
It’s been noted that nail polish won’t stick to the gel finish as well as it does to an acrylic finish.
If a gel nail breaks, you may be in for some trouble. It can sometimes be more of a shatter effect than a clean break, so self-fixing a break is not usually an option. You’ll need to make an appointment right away with your manicurist. Sometimes they do break cleanly; basic nail glue could be used in that case.
Gel nails almost always need to be filed off. You can’t just soak them away.


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Oct 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NatalieMT* 

 
_Yeah sure here's a couple of pictures, sorry they're not great were taken with a camera phone!

Done with one coat of clear bio sculpture gel, set, then the white tip with the bio sculpture gel, set and then another coat of clear and set. There's also a clear top coat on there too it's the one made my bio sculpture. Apparently it helps stop discolouration inbetween appointments for infills and I redo it like 2/3 times a week. Then when I get them infilled they will reshape the nail, refresh the white aswell as put another clear gel coat on.









_

 
Little bit late posting but they have done a great job on you, you've found a good technician that knows what's she doing.


----------



## pr317 (Jun 4, 2009)

I have the biosculpture gel nails and love them so far!!!!! I like that they aren't supposed to weaken my real nails, they just enhance them and make them stronger. Here's a picture right after I got them done. Next time I'm going to ask for a wider white tip. It's been about a week and the growing out line is barely visible, and no chipping or breaking at all.


----------



## elongreach (Jun 4, 2009)

I have natural gel nails.  Which means I just have the gel over my nails and they look really good imo.  I don't have long nails and I don't like a lot of designs.  I mainly got it done to have my nail polish stay on for two weeks at a time.  So they serve a purpose and look like I just had a manicure.


----------



## kittykit (Jun 5, 2009)

I used to have gel nails for a year. I had the gel over my natural nails, it made them strong (my nails are weak!) and I liked the glossy looks.


----------



## NatalieMT (Jun 7, 2009)

I actually stopped getting my gels end of April! I miss them! It was getting quite expensive and with me having to find a new job (redundant as of June 30th) I had to cut back a little bit.

I bought a few OPI polishes and maintain my nails myself at the moment. I'd definitely get the gels back on when I can afford to make the commitment again, they looked lovely for such a long time and it meant I didn't have to worry when I went out that I didn't look groomed. I love the toes aswell pr317 - so cute! My toes are so ridged, not sure if it would help with that?


----------



## smile22 (Jun 15, 2012)

i live in the central ct area and cannot find a good nail tech to do my nails at one time i wanted and still do 3d nail art i didnt think it would be that expensive but it is. the only places i find are run by asian's no offence they do a good job but sometimes they over charge like ill want a design on my nails and i found this place near me that does amazing designs as well as 3d but she wanted $5 per nail the only way i can get a design for $10 total for 10 nails is if they free draw something. sometimes ill have them paint on a colored tip but then they also want $5.00 more i mean polish comes with a full set/fill but to paint less polish is extra.
  	does anyone who lives in ct in the central ct area can recommend a good person who does nails, they have to be affordable and they also have to have cutting edge designs and nail art such as 3d. where i get my hair done they do all kinds of nail stuff but they want 60 for a set of acyrlics and dont do any designs


----------



## ambernorell (Jun 16, 2012)

You should try Shellac...The polish stays on a long time, but can be removed easily


----------



## Jadison (Jul 23, 2012)

i like gel nails , because i can do it at home and save me a lot fo money , and easy to remove, moreover, only i need is a Uv lamp or a LED LAMP then my nails can become shiny with cnd or gel polish......and i have been bought a USpicy UV LAMP from amazon , it only tooks 25 USD......REALLY CHEAP FOR ME. 
  	i think it is fun to cure and design nails at home with friends at weekends

  	see what i did last yesterday.


----------



## Jadison (Jul 23, 2012)

i like gel nails , because i can do it at home and save me a lot fo money , and easy to remove, moreover, only i need is a Uv lamp or a LED LAMP then my nails can become shiny with cnd or gel polish......and i have been bought a USpicy UV LAMP from amazon , it only tooks 25 USD......REALLY CHEAP FOR ME. 
i think it is fun to cure and design nails at home with friends at weekends


----------



## UberMACGeek (Jul 28, 2012)

I actually get the clear acrylic nails usually...but then I get the shellac gel polish on top of the acrylic, so I can still have that shiny, longlasting look for a more reasonable price....the only time I do get gel nails is when I'm wearing my real nails....


----------



## dyingforyou (Aug 3, 2012)

i prefer acrylics because they generally last a really long time on me and they never break/chip/etc. i've taken them off myself without acetone or going back to the salon and my nails have never been damaged. i dunno i like the 'fake nail' look too haha. but usually since my nails are long[er] than i've generally kept them before, i just put white on the tips then a top coat


----------



## staarr219 (Dec 7, 2012)

Personally i like acrylic myself so that i can do crazy things with my nails seasonally. If a salon does them correctly with acrylic that is legal it will cost a bit extra but hey... you pay for quality. I have sensitive skin so i had swollen fingers for a few days after with the dangerous stuff. But now i found a new salon that uses the safe stuff and are awesome techs.


----------



## staarr219 (Dec 7, 2012)

Another pic.... just to show the versatility


----------



## NAILSANDHAIR (May 27, 2013)

Gel nails are the way to go they are way more shiny than acrylics.. Plus acrylics break and chip in days


----------



## vyksyn (Jun 9, 2013)

I have had both and prefer gel, they are way more natural and not as cheezy!!!!!


----------

